# Can u put an onan b48m in a john deere 210



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have a Onan engine lying around and a John deere 210 with a blown engine and I was going to add some extra power in it so can u help me with this problem


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You probably can,but I'm not a fan of ONAN engines,as the parts aren't the easiest/cheapest to get.
If it were mine,I'd slide a Briggs twin into it.
An easier way,since they came with a Kohler 10 hp single,is to put in a Kohler K301s(12hp single),or a Kohler k341s(16 hp) single. They're fairly easy to find,and have plenty of power,as well as being a direct fit.


----------



## mowerboy24 (Nov 30, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> You probably can,but I'm not a fan of ONAN engines,as the parts aren't the easiest/cheapest to get.
> If it were mine,I'd slide a Briggs twin into it.
> An easier way,since they came with a Kohler 10 hp single,is to put in a Kohler K301s(12hp single),or a Kohler k341s(16 hp) single. They're fairly easy to find,and have plenty of power,as well as being a direct fit.


Thanks I tell u what I got a real deal where I work at I got an Onan square carb for 5$ but I don't know what size I should get it in I might have to bypass the exhaust but ill see about getting a v twin in there I'm trying not to modify the body as much as I can if I can get a v twin put in there


----------



## TRACTOR MAN (Dec 30, 2012)

Just measure the engine width and height so it fits smooth and all the hookups work smooth


----------

